# Need Help in Destin



## Derek Smith (Jan 17, 2011)

I travel for work and me and some other guys are staying at a house on Destin Harbor thru March. We have caught some bluefish, but nothing else. We have seen several sheephead swimming around the boat dock at the bcak of the house, and huge schools of what appear to be catfish. What else can we expect to catch here? Any advice on landing those sheephead? Anything is appreciated by two rookie salt fisherman!

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

live shrimp or crabs for the sheep head with a really small hook. dont screw with the catfish. they taste like mud and can hurt you. also catch or buy some live pinfish and put them in the channle on the botttom for some big redfish. kinda slow until february though. best of luck. sheep head are fun though


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

those huge schools of catfish might just be mullet. are you seeing them in the daytime ? if so probably is mullet. It is still legal to snag them, great fight and the eat good if you fillet them and fry them same day.


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Call me 850-502-1570 and I'll come over with a cast net and net them mullet for ya and I'll bring a good fillet knife.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you can swing up to Niceville this Wednesday, we're having a seminar on trout fishing. 

We have one every month at Northlight Marina, topic varies by month but we always aim for the third Wednesday.

-----

Luckily, there's no such thing as too cold for trout.

Wednesday, January 19, with the temperatures getting just right for a hot bite, the Emerald Coast Saltwater Seminar Series presented by The Ships Chandler and Half Hitch Tackle will focus on speckled trout fishing during the winter months.

Our hosts will give you the ins and outs of the when and where for one of Florida most sought after fish during one of the best months to catch them.

The seminar starts at 7 p.m. at Northlight Marina in Niceville with free food served at 6:30 p.m.

For more information, call Sonny at 384-7737 or e-mail Joe [email protected]

www.saltwater-events.com


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I just saw this and I am going to be all over it.


----------



## Derek Smith (Jan 17, 2011)

OBsession said:


> those huge schools of catfish might just be mullet. are you seeing them in the daytime ? if so probably is mullet. It is still legal to snag them, great fight and the eat good if you fillet them and fry them same day.


Thanks. If they are Mullet, how would I catch them?


----------



## Derek Smith (Jan 17, 2011)

I just might do that.


----------



## Derek Smith (Jan 17, 2011)

Small like a 1/0 or smaller?


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*mullet*

Mullet net....

Kids have used a kernal of corn or small bread ball but usually don't bite ,gotta net them.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Try a cane pole with a treble hook. We used to snatch hook them when they are thick. Other than that you need to throw a net to catch them.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

first you need to make sure they are in fact mullet lol ive seen them catfish get in herdssss in destin and niceville harbors. toss in some scaps or something into the school and see if they eat it. mullet wont eat it. cats will lol


----------



## Derek Smith (Jan 17, 2011)

We have determined that they are indeed cats. We will now use them for crab bait. The Bluefish continue to be the most productive in terms of catching. We have another question though. A fish that looks like a pompano keeps rolling by. It took a small pin fish we had on the end of a line, but was able to throw the hook. It looks like a Pompano, but not exactly, and again, its in the back of the Destin Harbor, not in the surf. Any thoughts?


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

I would think the fish that ate a small pinfish is probably a jack crevalle. They look like pompano except they have yellow fins and they get much bigger than pompano. Although pompano do eat small baitfish, sand fleas and peeled shrimp are much better choices for baits.


----------

